# Anabolics.com Newsletter Issue #1



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Articles and opinions from the members and Mods of the long since gone Anabolics.com, going back as far as 1996.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Anabolics News Issue No. 1
Please Read:
The material contained on this web site (and on any sites linked from this site) is for general informational purposes only, and is not intended to promote or support the taking of anabolic/androgenic steroids or other drugs. The designers and authors do not advocate, encourage or recommend the use of anabolic/androgenic steroids or other pharmaceuticals in sports. We emphatically disapprove of the illegal purchase and possession of foreign and domestic prescription drugs. The descriptions and opinions offered in this site are not medical suggestions or advice but are generally based on speculative and subjective values. Every athlete who contemplates taking these drugs should always first consult a licensed physician, as their improper and unsupervised use can cause damaging side effects. We strenuously disapprove of the administration of pharmaceuticals to minors to better athletic performance. WE DO NOT ASSUME LIABILITY FOR THE PRACTICE OF THE DATA INCLUDED IN THIS SITE. THIS SITE CONTAINS CONTENT THAT IS NOT SUITABLE FOR CHILDREN. By continuing on, I will have released and discharged the providers, owners and creators of this site from any and all liability which might arise.

---------------------------------
Departments:
Introduction - What Are steroids
Special Guests - Anabolic Supplier
Stacks - Beginners Mass & Strength Cycle
Training - Total Exhaustion Routine
Editorials
Q&A
---------------------------------

We would like to introduce our newsletter to our readers.

This newsletter will deal with issues and questions concerning physical enhancement, workouts, nutrition, common misunderstandings, new products, and will give the reader an opportunity to express themselves in our editorial section as well as getting a response in our Q & A section where your questions will be addressed on a selection basis.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*What are Steroids?*

Introduction

I know that there are many of you out there using steroids when you don't even know what they are or what they do, much less how to use them. I see questions such as "I have deca-durabolin, how do I inject it?" "Where do I inject it?" "What if I see blood when I pull out the needle?".
You should know the answers to these and many more questions before you have the product. I'm not really criticizing you, but I do feel it is necessary to address this issue.

All steroids share the number 17 carbon atom, but the number of atoms attached to it are what make the differences in the types of steroids, as well as how the hydroxyl, hydrogen, and oxygen groups are attached. You will be familiar with corticosteroids and anabolic steroids. The difference between these two are that corticosteroids break down muscle tissue and anabolic steroids build muscle tissue. Anabolic steroids are a derivative of testosterone which is produced naturally in men and women. Men produce up to 10mgs/day and women about 10 times less than that.

In the early 1950's, scientists found that testosterone had two distinct qualities, anabolic and androgenic. They found that the anabolic quality built muscle tissue, but the androgenic quality gave the masculinization features, such as, the deep voice, coarse skin, facial and body hair, etc... it is this, however, that causes the feminizing effect in men (gynecomastia) and other undesired side effects and masculizing in women, so they began searching for a way to separate the two. They found that they could not completely separate them, but could reduce the androgenic effects, thus creating a more anabolic than androgenic steroid. This is how synthetic steroids were developed. They found that this did not create, necessarily, better results, just in most cases, fewer side effects. An anabolic/androgenic steroid gives much bigger gains when the androgenic properties are of a higher level because this means that the anabolic levels will also be much greater, thus giving bigger gains, with the unfortunate side effects being higher too. Dr. John Ziegler and a pharmaceutical company named CIBA produced the first oral steroid that would be used by weight lifters in the mid 1950's, Dianabol, and within five years, there were many steroids being used by thousands of weight lifters.

Oral steroids are found to be very hard on the liver as they are created not to breakdown or activate while passing through the liver to reach the gastrointestinal tract where they will be absorbed into the blood stream. The process which gives this ability is called alkylated in which the molecular structure is manipulated slightly. The added molecules that keep it from breaking down in the liver are what create the liver problems you often hear of. Injectables are a much safer route as they are absorbed directly into the blood stream. As well, they are more desirable as they have a half-life of 1 - 3 days as opposed to the oral's few hours, meaning you don't have to dose every day. Once in the blood stream, the molecules of the steroid travel to "receptor sites" in the body tissue that receive signals to carry out certain functions. Some of these functions for example would be: To store up nitrogen levels in the muscles, to promote protein synthesis, to heal muscles, as well as the undesired functions like hair loss, over secretion in the sebaceous glands, water retention, etc...

That's what they are and the basics of how they work.
Now, in our later issues, once a month, we will address other subjects, such as, side effects, legal aspects (know the law behind it and when it started), and some anabolic research.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Special Guest: Anabolic Supplier*

This section offers a personal interview with a professional in either the field of medicine, health & fitness, nutrition, or law.


This issue, I had the opportunity to speak with a supplier from Mexico to discuss the interests in selling and shipping anabolics, and who, for obvious reasons, I cannot divulge their identity. They will be referred to as AS (anabolic supplier).

Anabolics.com: Now, first I would like to thank you for taking the time to answer these questions. You have been supplying steroids to bodybuilders for about two years now, is that correct?

AS: Yes, that is right. I lifted weights for many years and on my visits to the states I realized the opportunity for this business here. The US, I think, promotes so much, the beauty of people and how they should look. So many people go to the gym and try to improve their looks and steroids are a faster way of doing it.

Anabolics.com: How many people do you think work on bettering their physical appearance in Mexico? Compared to the US.

AS: The people here do not worry about it as much as Americans, I think. I would say that one out of twenty men go to the gym and workout here, depending on where you are in Mexico. Of course, the tourist areas will be more.

Anabolics.com: So you would say that America is a big influence on fitness in Mexico. Doesn't your television and society influence you with a sexual appeal? I noticed how beautiful the women are, ha, ha, ha. And the television definitely advertises with sex appeal.

AS: Yes, the women here are beautiful, but they don't think that the appearance is so important. They know that the men will have big stomachs, that's just how it is, but Americans do have a lot of influence here. The tourists come here and are concerned about their bodies and American television and movies with Arnold Schwarzenegger, and Jean-claude have had much influence on the young Mexican culture.

Anabolics.com: Out of all of the bodybuilders in Mexico, how many take advantage of steroids being available over the counter?

AS: Some do, but not many. I don't think it has gone that far for them yet. I don't think it is so popular yet to have the big body. It is much like the period in America in the 1970's and 1980's where bodybuilding was still thought of as abnormal but was gaining popularity. I think Americans have only come to an acceptance of the sport in the mid 1980's, but it is still not very understood here. People think we are aliens and look strange. Thanks to your movies and television, that is changing.

Anabolics.com: I think you are right, I remember when bodybuilding started to reach the high school population and everyone wanted to get big. The incredible hulk came out on television as well as Arnold's popularity with Conan the barbarian. He and Lou Ferrigno are responsible for America's society to begin looking at it as appealing. Who was your personal influence?

AS: Arnold, definitely Arnold, I was so fascinated by him when I was younger. But, yes, I think that is why steroids are not taken as much here. And people grow up here with the pharmacies available to them for many drugs to use. If you are sick, you go to the pharmacy and they give you the medicine you need. If it does not work, then you go back and try another one until you are better. People here do not go to the doctor unless it is very serious. And also, since bodybuilding has not been a large thing until recently, people do not know so much about taking them.

Anabolics.com: So, it's true that drugs can be purchased over the counter with out a prescription?

AS: By law you are required to have a prescription, but no pharmacy asks for it unless it is a very serious drug. Even doctors tell them to give medicine to people with out having a prescription. People just do not have the money to go to the doctor and the pharmacy, so the pharmacists actually will prescribe something. They so not have education in medicine, but they have books and experience as we all grow up with this knowledge available. Children here will give injections to their grandmothers and families.

Anabolics.com: Serious drugs like psychotropic drugs. But any hormones can be bought as well as things like viagra and cancer medicine that is so expensive in the US.

AS: Yes, in fact, many Americans come here to buy cancer medication and aids medication because it costs so much over there. The pharmacies know this and do not give them any problems because they need the business for the money here. They know that Americans come here to buy steroids to take back home, especially in tourist areas like Can-Cun, Mazatlan, Puerta Vallarta, and mostly in Tijuana where they can cross the border and return home in a few short hours. Places like Tijuana though, have many counterfeit drugs, but in cities like Guadalajara, Mexico City, and places where tourists don't come a lot, you can get real ones and not worry.

Anabolics.com: So, how much money can you make selling steroids on the black market?

AS: (laughs) Well, it is hard to say. I have made up to $10,000.00 in a month, I know that some are making that much a day, but they are very big and are actually phamacuitical companies, so they can manage it. It is very hard for me to handle the business that would generate that kind of money.

Anabolics.com: So, how do you make sure that the steroids you send do not get caught by customs?

AS: I try many different methods. I send them in books that are cut out inside to fit them in, books are often sent in the mail with all of the book clubs and stores from the internet and it has never been unsuccessful yet. I have tried small packages, big packages, pottery, and many times it just gets caught, but if it looks and sounds completely innocent then they do not look at it. I just make sure it looks like a book and feels like one.

Anabolics.com: Who's fault is it if the shipment is seized by customs and or the buyer is busted?

AS: Well, I couldn't say any one is at fault if every precaution was taken to ensure security. That is why the buyer should ask and agree on the method of shipment before they decide to buy. I admit that some of mine have been seized, but nobody has been caught by the police that I know of. Shipping in a book has never been seized yet, no matter what shipping company I used, regular mail, DHL, UPS, etc...

Anabolics.com: Do you give refunds?

AS: I have not given refunds, but if something was my fault, I would give free products to make up for it. I have not had to do it very often.

Anabolics.com: What should the customer do when buying steroids over the internet?

AS: First, they should know it is a good supplier. I know this is hard, but it is obviously important. They should ask how they send it and make sure it sounds OK. Then they should ask what brand names are available, if the supplier doesn't know this, then they are not experienced or not thorough. Being a supplier is not easy though. I get so many questions and orders at the same time and to trying to respond takes a lot of time. And some are not serious about it. They should be prepared to send the money and know exactly what they want if they have any experience. If they don't, then I will answer the questions, but many orders just say "I need some deca-durabolin" or "I want a cycle of sustanon 250". This means that we will need to write back to each other at least two more times, wasting my time and theirs. I think they should do some research on the steroids before ordering them so they know what they are doing and when they get them, they will know if it is fake. I am sure that there are pictures out there to be found.

Anabolics.com: Yes, there are many web sites offering photos of steroids and fake steroids, but they will still wonder. I guess that's just all part of the risk, huh? Does your government frown upon sending steroids to the states?

AS: They care more now that the NAFTA treaty has been in effect. They feel that they should be more cooperative with your country and the drug problems. Mostly, they care about marijuana and cocaine here. Cocaine has become a big problem. But when it comes to pharmacy drugs, they will only take them from you if you are caught at the border, they will not arrest you like with narcotics.

Anabolics.com: Are you ever afraid when receiving funds?

AS: Yes, I am often worried that the buyer might be an agent. When in a telegraph office or post office, I am very observant to my surroundings. I will often overlap my payments and shipments, meaning that once I receive confirmation of the wire transfer and control number, I will ship the product and then pick up my money a day or two later. I think if someone were watching me, they would think they missed me after the couple of days and if they did see me, they couldn't witness me buying the anabolics and shipping them because that has already been done.

Anabolics.com: Do you have any regular customers or is it mostly new business?

AS: I have a lot of regular customers. The ones who take anabolics all year round. I think it is dangerous, but they are very good with them, professionals I would say. They know what to take and how to reduce the side effects and control it. But I also get up to ten and 15 new ones a day, but they are only for one cycle.

Anabolics.com: Do you supply any professional bodybuilders?

AS: I can only answer yes to that, but I will not give his name. We have become friends and I would not do that to him.

Anabolics.com: What's his initials?

AS: Can't help ya!

Anabolics.com: I understand. What is the most asked for anabolics?

AS: I think Anadrol-50, Deca-durabolin, and Sustanon 250.

Anabolics.com: They do not make a Mexican version of anadrol-50 any more, so how do you get it?

AS: It is available in some other countries, so I have to have another supplier send it for me. We have mutual agreements and friendships.

Anabolics.com: Which product is your biggest money maker?

AS: I think Anadrol or Deca-durabolin, Anadrol because of the price, Deca because of the volume.

Anabolics.com: Do you use your own products?

AS: I have used them in the past, a couple of cycles, but that was a long time ago.

Anabolics.com: Do you compete?

AS: No. That hasn't really been an interest of mine. I enjoy being healthy and fit from training.

Anabolics.com: Are there any drug problems in Mexico from pharmacy type drugs? Like pain killers and things? They would have you believe that if there were not laws in the US requiring a prescription, that many people would be addicted to pain killers and such.

AS: No. Nobody here abuses them. I think your country has laws just to have control of you.

Anabolics.com: I think we have too much control in our country indeed. So, how much does, say, 100mgs of Deca-durabolin cost here at a pharmacy?

AS: You are asking me to give out a secret. But if they want to come here, it will cost much more, huh. It costs about 250 pesos or just over $25.00 for someone to buy in the pharmacy, but I get it cheaper than that. The pharmacies all have the same price, but will sometimes bargain with you a few dollars.

Anabolics.com: Well, I think that's all the questions I have. Thank you for your time and trust in discussing this topic with me. Good luck.

Well, I learned some things of interest. Well, I hope you enjoyed the interview. We will be having an interview each month with someone just as interesting. So keep reading.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Stacks*

This section will offer a stack to cycle. It will be a stack
for a different result each month. I.E. mass, cutting, pre-comp, etc...


Beginners Size & Strength

This stack is intended for great gains in size and strength. It is a moderate stack for an average male athlete.

It is a combination of Anadrol-50 and Deca-durabolin for 11 weeks, ending with HCG and Clomid. However, one could add Parabolin and or Sustanon 250 for further gains, but this is a good start for someone just getting into this.

The Anadrol will give large gains by itself, but it is a good idea to use a testosterone or Deca-durabolin to build-up and maintain strength and mass, since Anadrol's effect will dissipate.

First I will explain how the substances involved contribute for the specific gains, I.E. strength and mass.

Anadrol-50 is an oral as you know. It is the strongest steroid and gives impressive gains in strength and muscle mass because of it's highly anabolic/androgenic qualities You could easily expect gains of 10-15 pounds in two weeks.

Androgenic effects and water retention are something to remember with this one, so you should work in some Proviron and Nolvadex into the stack to reduce this. Maintain a strict diet with this. It's important to have a lot of protein, 2-3gms per pound of body weight per day. Anadrol increases the volume of blood in the body and the number of red blood cells so more oxygen will be available to the muscles which in turn creates enormous endurance and performance. This will mean an increase in reps and sets with less fatigue. One of the signals the receptors receive with this one is regeneration of the tissue, so you really need not worry about overtrainning yourself as many athletes feel completely regenerated in only a few short hours. One could maintain a full week of training and still reach a higher level of progress. If you are a novice to AAS's (anabolic/androgenic steroids) I would suggest starting out with a mild dosage. Don't get impatient with this one, your satisfying that terrible quality in us all by taking steroids in the first place. With a mild dosage of one tablet a day and increasing within a week or so to two tablets a day, this should not be cycled longer than six weeks as it will saturate the receptor sites. So, half way into the cycle, you should reduce the dose to the one tablet a day until the cycle is complete. Please consider the fact that this is the strongest steroid available, the low dosage is very effective.

If you are an experienced athlete and over 210-240 lbs, you can increase this up to 3-4 tabs a day, but no more. The dose formula is about 0.6mgs per pound of body weight per day for experienced athletes. These gains will disappear significantly after the cycle ends, so it is best to introduce a new substance as opposed to increasing the dose of Anadrol.

Deca-durabolin is probably the most popular AAS's on the market and is one of the safest as well. A dosage of 2mg per pound of body weight is a good basis to work with. Many people believe that if you take larger doses you will gain larger results. This is not really true because once you dose over 600-700mgs per week, you risk the side effects and lose the benefits. Deca-durabolin's results are directly proportionate to it's dosage until you reach a dosage of 600mgs/week. Deca-durabolin gives great gains in size and strength due to it's protein synthesis properties.

As with Anadrol-50, you need a high protein diet ( 2-3gms/body pound) and plenty of sleep. The signal the receptors receive from Deca are to maintain a positive nitrogen balance (When the muscle stores instead of releases nitrogen which is a part of protein) and therefore allows the muscle to accumulate an abundant supply of protein.

Therefore, if you do not have a high intake of protein, you will not achieve any of the gains associated with this product. Also, Deca blocks the cortisone receptors allowing faster regeneration and less deterioration in the muscle and thus, more gains.

Mixed with Anadrol-50, Deca offers fast gains in size and strength with a dosage of around 400mgs per week. Mix this dosage into the Anadrol stack in the third week with 100mgs and reaching 400mgs in the sixth week increasing 100mgs per week, then taper down 100mgs per week to finish with 200mgs in the 8th. week. A stack of Proviron and Nolvadex is recommended with Deca as well, it also causes water retention, but not as much as Anadrol-50.

So this stack would look like this:


Cycle
Week 1
Anadrol 50 1 Tab/day(with food)

Week 2
Anadrol 50 2 Tabs/day(with food)

Week 3
Anadrol 50 2 Tabs/day(with food)
Deca Durabolin 100mgs/wk

Week 4
Anadrol 50 2 Tabs/day(with food)
Deca Durabolin 200mgs/wk
Nolvadex 10-20mgs per day

Week 5
Anadrol 50 1 Tab/day(with food)
Deca Durabolin 300mgs/wk
Nolvadex 10-20mgs per day
Proviron 20mgs/ day

Week 6
Anadrol 50 1 Tab/day(with food)
Deca Durabolin 400mgs/wk
Nolvadex 10-20mgs per day
Proviron 25mgs/ day

Week 7
Deca Durabolin 300mgs/wk
Nolvadex 10-20mgs per day
Proviron 25mgs/ day

Week 8
Deca Durabolin 200mgs/wk
Nolvadex 10-20mgs per day
Proviron 25mgs/ day

Week 9
Nolvadex 10-20mgs per day
Proviron 25mgs/ day
HCG 1500 iu's 2xwk (Monday & Thursday)

Week 10
Clomid 50mgs/ day
HCG 1500 iu's 2xwk (Monday & Thursday)

Week 11
Clomid 50mgs/ day

Week 12
Clomid 50mgs/ day


Nolvadex is used to counter the androgenic effects. It is an antiestrogen that blocks the estrogen receptors of the tissue, but does not prevent aromatization. It only blocks the receptors.

Proviron is an estrogen antagonist used to prevent aromatization and also helps increase the reduced testosterone and is used in conjunction with Nolvadex, since after the steroids have left the body, a "freedom" of estrogen receptors could suddenly absorb the estrogen in the blood, then causing the effects you were trying to avoid in the first place. This is called the "Rebound Effect". Nolvadex also helps in the fatburning process by reducing the estrogen levels. If you have any disposition to gyno or water retention, you will want to make sure you take these. One thing to note, is that Nolvadex may reduce the anabolic effect of some steroids, but the pros far outweigh the cons of taking it. The Proviron will help to bring your male characteristics back to normal, I.E. sperm count, fertility, stop impotence, etc...As well, it will lead to muscle hardness after your cycle as the androgen level is increased while the estrogen level is still low.

HCG is used to restore testosterone levels in the body after the use of AAS's since they significantly reduce this level. It also remedies testicular atrophy. An athlete may also take a dosage of HCG in the middle of a cycle and achieve a boost in gain. The HCG brings the endogenous level or body's own level of testosterone up, which leads to more strength and size gains. This substance is most often used though, as a method of testosterone production at the end of a cycle to avoid a "crash" since the body has basically stopped producing it. HCG is available in an odd form compared to the other substances, it comes in a form to be mixed. A powder and a liquid. The liquid is to be mixed in the powder and completely dissolved, then injected. Any remaining mixture should be stored in the refrigerator, unmixed it can be stored in room temperature conditions out of direct light.
Remember, this is a novice or average stack and is built to get the most out of it. Variations of course can be adopted to it, such as parabolin, Sustanon 250, etc... One should give serious thought to the substances which will reduce the side effects and not just think of gains. If you don't have a lot of money, do not sacrifice them for one more steroid. Use them right and you will gain more than a bunch of steroids combined.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Training*

Total Exhaustion Routine

After warm-up and stretching you should begin with a quantity of weight that is difficult to complete all reps, the last one should be nearly undefeatable. If it is any easier than that, then it is not enough weight. If using the above stack, you might be amazed at your abilities, so try some different weights and find your spot.

Monday: Chest - Bench Press, find your weight limit that allows you to manage only 12 reps in the first set, remember, barely managing this. From here drop to 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 3 reps, and the final set do 10 reps. This should burn'em.
From here we move to Dips - Building the chest and triceps. This will be four sets beginning with 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 10 reps.
Next are the Incline-bench - Begin the first of three sets with 12 reps, 8 reps, and 10 reps to finish.
Now we go to Curls - Four sets, 10, 8, 6, 8.
Next is the Decline-bench - Again, 12 reps, 8 reps, and 10 reps like the incline-bench.
Finally, we finish the workout with Abs - crunches - Two sets of 25.

Tuesday: Legs - squats - Six sets; 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, and finally 10 reps to finish.
Calves - Standing, four sets, 12 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps, and 10 reps.
Leg-extensions - Six sets, 16 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, and finish with 8-10 reps.
Shoulders - Military press - Four sets, 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, and 8 reps.
Abs - reverse crunches - Two sets of 25.

Wednesday: Back - Rows, six sets, 16 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 sets, and 10 reps.
Pulldowns - widegrip/front - Seven sets, 16 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 4 reps, 10 reps.
Hamstring-curls - Six sets, 16 reps, 12 reps, 10 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, and 8-10 reps.
Flies - Four sets, 10 reps, 8 reps, 4 reps, 8 reps.
Back extensions - Four sets, 10 reps, 8 reps 6 reps, and 4 reps.
Abs - crunches - Two sets of 25.

Thursday: Dead-lifts - Seven sets, 12 reps, 8 reps, 6 reps, 4 reps, 3 reps, 3 reps, 10 reps.
Bench press - Repeat Monday's.
Biceps-curls - Repeat Monday's.
Incline-bench - Repeat Monday's.
Dips - Repeat Monday's.
Decline-bench - Repeat Monday's.
Leg-extensions - Repeat Tuesday's.
Squats - Repeat Tuesday's.
Calves - sitting - Repeat Tuesday's
Abs - crunches and reverse crunches - Two sets of 25 each.

Friday, Saturday, and Sunday - Get lots and lots of sleep. This is an intense workout and one that should be done on a high protein, strict diet (especially if on the stack) and no less than eight to ten hours of sleep per night. Drink lots of water, a gallon a day wouldn't be too much.

If you have a successful routine you would like to share, submit it to ***@anabolics.com


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Q & A's*

Editorials
In this section, you will have an opportunity to send in a personal story, achievement, advice, or anything you think would be valuable to our readers.
Editorials may be submitted to the editor at ***@anabolics.com
As this is our first issue, we do not have an editorial for October.
Sorry, but hopefully next month we will have some response in here.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

In this section, we will address common questions from our discussion board as well as any question you may feel is important that you want to send in to the editor.


*Question:* I have my first order of steroids on the way. I ordered a cycle of sustanon 250. Anyways my question is where and how to inject. I only lift with my upperbody. Should I inject into my biceps or rear? also  hould I roate injections? one final question do you insert slowly or pop it in fast? thank you very much.

*Answer:* There are three injection sites; the upper outer part of the buttocks, the thigh, and the outer shoulder. The most common is the butt. If you are injecting multiple steroids or more than one injection at a time (to reach a desired dosage, for instance), then yes, you should rotate them as to not saturate or agitate the muscle. You may do both sides of the butt if needed. As for how to inject; stick the needle into the muscle at a 90 degree angle to the body (straight in, not angled either direction) with a swift, dart-like, motion. You do not want to hesitate after hitting the skin, just stick it in and do your very best not to flinch or flex. It really doesn't hurt. Now, inject slowly. It should take 30 seconds or more. I mean, it doesn't hurt after the needle is in at all, you could stand there all day if you wanted, but you want to inject the steroid in slowly since it is in an oil base and will hurt if you do it fast. The best way to keep from having it hurt when sticking yourself is to stand on your other leg, relaxing your side of injection, angle your foot down and outward ( try to lean up on a table and let your leg hang there, barely touching the floor with your toes holding it angled outward). This will keep all pressure off of the muscle injected. That's it. Just make sure you aspirate ( drawing back on the needle to check for blood in the syringe.) If clear ( no red), continue with injection. And make sure the needle is all the way in ( 11/4 to 11/2 inch needle, 22 gauge).

*Question:* I was wondering if you could supply me some insight. I was wondering what the differences, if any, there are between clomid and other brands like omifin and dufine. I know that the last two are more generic brands, but are they of the same quality? I could not check the info on your site as I did not have a pass word to log on. Thank you for any help you can give to me.

*Answer:* There really is not a difference in of quality Clomid and it's other names.

*Question:* Could you please send me or call me regarding information on steroids that are great for fat loss. I've heard that there are certain ones that pretty much suck the fat right off of you. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

*Answer:* "Sucking the fat right out of you." That's called liposuction. Yes there are products like Cytomel, Clenbuterol, Synthroid, and the newest up coming star, Triacana. These products accelerate the body's metabolism which increases the amount of calories being burned which inturn causes the body to produce a significant amount of heat. This heat causes the body to process proteins, carbohydrates, and fats at a much faster rate. These also, interestingly enough, can lead to more muscle gains when stacked with steroids. A substance that increases metabolism and alleviated body heat also causes an accelerated conversion of protein to muscle tissue. These shouldn't be taken for any more than eight weeks and should have at least two months in between cycles. Generally, Cytomel, Synthroid, and Triacana are taken in doses of 10mgs per day and Clenbuterol in 60 mcg per day. Note that Clen is mcg's not mg's.

Until the next issue, Good training.


----------

